# Disturbed By This Child



## fafinette21 (Sep 2, 2008)

YouTube - Woodland Fairy Eyes Tutorial

Seriously...what is this girl? Like 12? I was just kind of watching this video in horrified fascination. Scary.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 2, 2008)

She just looks like she's beginning to get into makeup and experiment. I don't really see anything wrong with it. No I don't like the way she applied it, but she's just practicing it seems.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my god, what is she doing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That girl cannot be more than 12-13.

It's kind of like this keychain I have with Millhouse (from the simpsons) on it.. "I fear to look, yet I can not turn away." hahah. 


But yes, it is rather disturbing if she's that young..


----------



## fafinette21 (Sep 2, 2008)

It's not just the application...it's how young she is, and she's posting on youtube. Just kind of creeps me out.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 2, 2008)

Taping of an application of makeup seems pretty innocent to me.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeesh..what is she applying at the beggining??  Lotion or something on her eyes?  It sounded like Nivea...something.  Looks painful!

Also, just want to add...I think I'm more disturbed by not knowing if their parents know what they are doing.  Do they know what their children are posting over the internet?  Do they care?  Are they all for it?  I was never given that type of freedom at that age, so the whole thing is just mind boggling.


----------



## fafinette21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Taping of an application of makeup seems pretty innocent to me._

 
To be posted where who knows who could see it? She looks like one of those inappropriately sexed up pageant children.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Sep 2, 2008)

She looks so young and she's applying that much makeup! Then again, the camera is so up close it's probably just making her look a lot smaller.


----------



## TDoll (Sep 2, 2008)

She does look very young.  I'm all for little girls playing with makeup, but not posting on YouTube.  She's too young to be putting herself out there like that. Isn't there a rule or something on there saying you have to be 18? I dunno.

I thought it was a joke to begin with...???? I just don't really know what to say.


----------



## fafinette21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_She does look very young. I'm all for little girls playing with makeup, but not posting on YouTube. She's too young to be putting herself out there like that. Isn't there a rule or something on there saying you have to be 18? I dunno.

I thought it was a joke to begin with...???? I just don't really know what to say._

 
No joke. She actually has a channel and like 30 other videos. She has a "blue evening eyes" look, "perfect for a date" and one of the instructions is to "apply a dark blue shadow all over your lid and then make a thick, short tail coming outside the corner of your eye" 

If she knows how to post on youtube, then doesn't she know how to WATCH on youtube and see that people don't apply makeup like that?


----------



## mjalomo (Sep 2, 2008)

I really am not as disturbed by this child as others may be.  I see a child who is probably a little brighter than most kids her age.  She speaks with the confidence and vocabulary of a much older child.  She films and posts her own videos on you tube.  She is creating "girly" looks.  I don't think she is trying to be "sexy" just "cute" and fashionable.  If I were her mother, I would not let her post on Youtube for safety reasons.  However, perhaps she is just mor computer-savy than those around her. You are probably looking at a smart, creative kid who enjoys the self-publication Youtube allows.  She feels proud of her makeup knowledge and video making skills.  Too bad this world has perverts who will take advantage of little girls playing makeup artist.  Our society is so oversexualized any makeup on a twelve year old seems dirty these days even though many girls paint their faces (and Barbie's) for fun.


----------



## TDoll (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_No joke. She actually has a channel and like 30 other videos. She has a "blue evening eyes" look, "perfect for a date" and one of the instructions is to "apply a dark blue shadow all over your lid and then make a thick, short tail coming outside the corner of your eye" 

If she knows how to post on youtube, then doesn't she know how to WATCH on youtube and see that people don't apply makeup like that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, I looked at her channel to see if it was for real.  She has a lot of videos, but it's weird because the majority (like 20 something) were added in the last 5 days or so.  I thought I added too many videos at once...

I hate to say anything bad about anyone, but I have to be honest.  This is just a little strange. BUT, I'd never knock anyone's makeup tutorials on youtube...to each his own...  The problem is that she's obviously very young.  And yes, she is _just_ applying makeup "innocently" but it all just goes back to how young she is.  NOT that shes too young to be playing with makeup, but that shes way too young to be partaking in youtube.  Not that others see it as "dirty" or anything like that. That has nothing to do with it.  But if I had a young child or preteen, I would not want them putting themselves out there like that.  Whether they were computer savvy or not.  It's just the fact that to use sites like that, you should be an adult.


----------



## Brittni (Sep 2, 2008)

Are we sure that she's not older and just has a body growth problem or something...? Her profile says "I have taken classes and stuff, but I somehow manage to always end up doing my own thing, which always turns out better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " ... Where has she taken classes if she's that young LOL


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 2, 2008)

I tried to post this before but I guess something happened.

Anyway, as far as I know, she didn't give out any personal information. I'm assuming that she goes out in public and strangers can see her this way if she does actually go out like that and I don't think that's anymore dangerous than her posting videos on youtube. The only people who be of any danger to her are pedophiles and they're attracted to kids, makeup or no makeup so that wouldn't make a difference and it's more likely that more harm can be done in public than on youtube in my opinion.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Sep 2, 2008)

She looks like a very young, very cute Britney Spears. I just hope the glitter she is playing with is eye safe.


----------



## fafinette21 (Sep 2, 2008)

I can only hope her mother does not let her actually go out like that. And who knows who could have contacted her and what exchanges could have gone on?
It's not really about physical harm being done to her but what parent would be ok with the fact that their child was a source of pleasure for some freak over the internet whether their child was aware of it or not.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 2, 2008)

Good god, are we really on this again LOL

To me she just looks like a little miss make up know it all [in the good way]. She's just playing with make up just like 99% of the members on Specktra did except, instead of standing in front of the mirror, she's on YouTube. It's generational.


----------



## fafinette21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Also the fact that she is so young, she should be acting like a 12 year old. Playing around with makeup in your room is all well and good, but why does she want to look like a "moulin rouge showgirl". That is what is disturbing.


----------



## Brittni (Sep 2, 2008)

Do her parents know about this? I mean the way she blows kisses into the camera and blasts "SEXY" songs in the background. Odd.


----------



## TDoll (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I tried to post this before but I guess something happened.

Anyway, as far as I know, she didn't give out any personal information. I'm assuming that she goes out in public and strangers can see her this way if she does actually go out like that and I don't think that's anymore dangerous than her posting videos on youtube. The only people who be of any danger to her are pedophiles and they're attracted to kids, makeup or no makeup so that wouldn't make a difference and it's more likely that more harm can be done in public than on youtube in my opinion._

 
I agree with you.

So I just looked and apparently anyone can join YouTube, regardless of age, which I didn't know. I could've sworn you had to be 18.  I figured it was like Myspace.  I think Myspace's age requirement is 15. Oh well, regardless...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Do her parents know about this? I mean the way she blows kisses into the camera and blasts "SEXY" songs in the background. Odd._

 
*EXACTLY.  This is the problem.  It's just that younger children or preteens may not realize what they can and cannot post online.  Like what's appropriate and what's not.
*

It's still just kinda weird to me.  For no other reason than if I were a mother, I would not want my child posting videos on YouTube.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Good god, are we really on this again LOL

To me she just looks like a little miss make up know it all [in the good way]. She's just playing with make up just like 99% of the members on Specktra did except, instead of standing in front of the mirror, she's on YouTube. It's generational._

 
*I totally agree with you.  It's normal for girls her age to be playing with makeup. But like I said before, this isn't the problem I see with this.  It's just the fact that while the internet is so much more readily available (or available at all for that matter) for younger girls unlike it was when we were that age, children or preteens that young may not know what's appropriate and what's not to post online.  And unfortunately, in our times, you do have to monitor your children because there are people out there that could take advantage of a young person posting stuff online.  And like Brittni said, her parents may not know what she's doing based on some of the the things she mentioned that she saw in her videos.  That's the problem.*


----------



## fafinette21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yea, like her videos seem to be done in the dead of night or something.


----------



## fafinette21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Are we sure that she's not older and just has a body growth problem or something...? Her profile says "I have taken classes and stuff, but I somehow manage to always end up doing my own thing, which always turns out better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 " ... Where has she taken classes if she's that young LOL_

 
Lol yea, I was like classes where...? It's a very broad statement to make.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Are we sure that she's not older and just has a body growth problem or something...? Her profile says *"I have taken classes and stuff, but I somehow manage to always end up doing my own thing, which always turns out better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " *... Where has she taken classes if she's that young LOL_

 
Not to be mean, but that statement alone and the outcome of that makeup is a telltale sign of her youth. I wouldn't mind my child experimenting with neutrals, but YT at that age? Naw....Blue highlight at any age? Oh, hell no.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_Also the fact that she is so young, she should be acting like a 12 year old. Playing around with makeup in your room is all well and good, but why does she want to look like a "moulin rouge showgirl". That is what is disturbing._

 
Okay, so...I'm one who's all for not sugar coating, but you ARE talking about a very young girl...a child. I know she's doing make up and trying to act like a grown up, but on YOUR part, don't you think it's inappropriate for you to speak about her in that manor? 

She's doing outrageous, colorful, poorly applied make up...isn't that how we ALL started? Don't we have numerous posts of "OMG You'd never believe how I used to wear my liner" or "I used to wear hot pink glitter shadow" or "I used to wear sugar pink lip stick" and so on? 

Come on now, you're talking about her not acting her age, but really, I think she is. She's just doing it on camera. People are so cynical about it all. Maybe her mom knows about it. And maybe she's only allowed to use the webcam in the family room when a parent is around. You just don't know the whole story.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Sep 2, 2008)

She has a hater that is 16 so I would imagine she is older than you think. Look at her comment section, the foul mouthed one who can't spell obviously has issues with the cute well versed one. Some girls look very young for their age, by her demeanor I am almost positive she is older.


----------



## fafinette21 (Sep 2, 2008)

One of her videos is called "moulin rouge showgirl", that's why I put it in quotations.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 2, 2008)

With that rationale though, that would mean that no pictures of children should be on the internet because pedophiles would find pleasure where there should be none at all. It doesn't matter what the kid looks like, dresses like, it's just the fact that he or she is a child that matters to a sick, perverted person.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_One of her videos is called "moulin rouge showgirl", that's why I put it in quotations._

 
Oh damn :/ 

LOL

Well, I'm sorry about that previous post, I didn't know that. 

I wonder if she knows what a showgirl is? Hahahahha.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Sep 2, 2008)

She is also trying to recreate the looks that she has as backgrounds. She is into very avant garde, editorial looks, which are hard for most to pull off. I give her props for trying, how do you know til you try?


----------



## TDoll (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_With that rationale though, that would mean that no pictures of children should be on the internet because pedophiles would find pleasure where there should be none at all. It doesn't matter what the kid looks like, dresses like, it's just the fact that he or she is a child that matters to a sick, perverted person._

 
Not necessarily. Speaking from a teacher's standpoint, there are tons of pictures of  students online on the websites of every school I've been at. Even videos of students giving tours of the school and whatnot. None of them are blowing kisses into the camera or making themselves look older than they are (which theres NOTHING wrong with doing at home or with friends... I'm all for girls wearing and playing with makeup at home)   It's just about monitoring kids online and making sure that they aren't doing anything inappropriate.  Which makeup _isnt_ inappropriate.  It's just never good when a child or preteen is posting pictures or videos acting older than they are.  And even if she is around 16, she's still not an adult and may not know all the dangers of what you can do or say online.


----------



## fafinette21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Oh damn :/ 

LOL

Well, I'm sorry about that previous post, I didn't know that. 

I wonder if she knows what a showgirl is? Hahahahha._

 
Lol no problem.


----------



## prettybaby (Sep 2, 2008)

all i can say is i will have to begin showing my neice how to apply her make up very soon, bc her mom does not wear any at all. i thought her body looked a lil older like closer to 16, than 12. and she was very pretty without makeup.


----------



## carrieann07 (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree w/ the fact that at that age it's dangerous for her to be posting videos on YT. But  about her MU skills-at the end she states it's a good "halloween" look. I doubt she wears it out on a normal day.


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 2, 2008)

double post


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carrieann07* 

 
_I agree w/ the fact that at that age it's dangerous for her to be posting videos on YT. But in her about her MU skills-at the end she states it a good "halloween" look. I doubt she wears it out on a normal day._

 
That's what I noticed. 

When I was about 12 or so, my friend and I would break into her mom's Avon arsenal and have a contest to see who could get the most outlandish look. Navy blue and turquoise up to our brows, burgundy triangles on our cheeks, and of course, red lips. We would then put pillows in our shirts for boobs, tease our hair up to high heaven and run through the house screaming.  lmao. We looked like members of Twisted Sister. Good thing there was no such thing as YouTube.


----------



## laperle (Sep 2, 2008)

I looked like that when I was 14/15... I don't know, this girl doesn't look 12 to me. 

I'm not defending it, but youtube was part of my generation, I'm sure I'd post whatever I felt like, even if my parents were not ok with that, because teens don't usually measure the consequences of their acts.

Plus, the zebra decoration seems way too advanced for a 12yo.


----------



## redambition (Sep 2, 2008)

it weirds me out a bit because she does look on the younger side. then again, what she's doing looks like playing around and experimenting.

she doesn't reveal much info, and i suppose as long as she's being sensible and NOT revealing personal info in any private exchanges she should be fine. 

As for the "zomgz she shouldn't be allowed to post because of pedophiles" - while i'm not one for providing easy material for any sort of weirdo on the net... the fact remains that they're out there and they will find something that excites them no matter how mundane it looks to others. there's no way to stop it, and the only way to prevent it happening to you is to basically have zero internet presence. that's pretty impossible these days. if you haven't posted something online (hell, we're doing it right now), then chances are someone you know has posted a picture of you or a reference to you. how do you stop that? you can't. you just have to protect yourself by ensuring that they can't track you using personal info.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 2, 2008)

Random comment, but her eyebrows are incredibly neat and shaped. I think her parent/guardian are supportive of her make-up and the like. I just can't see a 12 year old go to a salon on her own to get her brows done and I dont think she did them herself. That's just my opinion


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 2, 2008)

Because of her facial features and her physique, she appears to be younger than 12, more like 9.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't see how anyone could think she's older than 12 (if even). She's prepubescent flat as a board and wearing a glitter-laden Limited Too-like shirt.


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll be damned if I ever let my pre-pubescent child run amuck on the Internet without my supervision, posting videos of herself doing loud makeup and blowing kisses. Where the hell are her parents???


----------



## mafalda (Sep 2, 2008)

I second Ms. Z. I would have thought her to be around 9 or 10, too.


----------



## *KT* (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I looked like that when I was 14/15... I don't know, this girl doesn't look 12 to me. 

I'm not defending it, but youtube was part of my generation, I'm sure I'd post whatever I felt like, even if my parents were not ok with that, because teens don't usually measure the consequences of their acts.

Plus, the zebra decoration seems way too advanced for a 12yo._

 
Actually, here in the US, there is all kinds of bedding/room decorations like that geared towards little girls.  The chain store Target had some bright pink and zebra stripped bedroom sets.  They sell it only in size twin and double bed sizes and just about every accessory imaginable is available for it.  There's a lot of cute/funky stuff available for young girls here.  So her decoration doesn't mean a whole lot.  

I have to think she's either a small 12/13 year old, or is younger.  I don't have a problem with the videos per se... but I wouldn't want my child putting their e-mail address out there at the end of each video so that people can contact her privately.  IMO, that's just an invitation for creative perverts to pretend they are a young kid and lure her into giving personal information.  "To Catch A Predator" anyone?  *shudder*


----------



## laperle (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **KT** 

 
_Actually, here in the US, there is all kinds of bedding/room decorations like that geared towards little girls.  The chain store Target had some bright pink and zebra stripped bedroom sets.  They sell it only in size twin and double bed sizes and just about every accessory imaginable is available for it.  There's a lot of cute/funky stuff available for young girls here.  So her decoration doesn't mean a whole lot._

 
Thanks for letting me know. I just thought that way because I'm 27 and there's a lot of zebra in my room. I hated this kind of stuff when I was 12.


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Okay, so...I'm one who's all for not sugar coating, but you ARE talking about a very young girl...a child. I know she's doing make up and trying to act like a grown up, but on YOUR part, don't you think it's inappropriate for you to speak about her in that manor? 

She's doing outrageous, colorful, poorly applied make up...isn't that how we ALL started? Don't we have numerous posts of "OMG You'd never believe how I used to wear my liner" or "I used to wear hot pink glitter shadow" or "I used to wear sugar pink lip stick" and so on? 

Come on now, you're talking about her not acting her age, but really, I think she is. She's just doing it on camera. People are so cynical about it all. Maybe her mom knows about it. And maybe she's only allowed to use the webcam in the family room when a parent is around. You just don't know the whole story._

 

I completely agree, it's as if you took the words out of my mind.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 2, 2008)

She definitely watches other tutorials. She's got the 'lingo' down quite well.

That said...
There's no way in hell my darling 12 year old will be given a webcam. She certainly isn't allowed to have a computer in her room. At no point in time will she be a member of YouTube, and if I catch her abusing the privilege of wearing makeup, I'll take it away.

The worldly attitude the girl in the video presents saddens me more than anything, because it's a sign of lazy parenting.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 2, 2008)

Shimmer, bless your hands-on-parenting heart.

I don't even know why a child would need a web-cam or why in hell they would have access to it with no parent in sight.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Shimmer, bless your hands-on-parenting heart.

I don't even know why a child would need a web-cam or why in hell they would have access to it with no parent in sight._

 
They don't need one. They don't need unsupervised access to MMS messaging or cellphones or anything like that either. They don't need access to the internet at their whim, and they certainly don't need Katie Price as a role model. 
Lazy parenting pisses me off to no end because the child will do what the child is ALLOWED to do because the child is never taught anything any different. 
Rahhhh.
I could rant for ages on this.


----------



## fafinette21 (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't imagine her parents are aware of this and are ok with it. But then, where does she get the money for all the makeup? How much money does a 12 year old have? It's not expensive makeup but it still adds up. 

She even has a video on her "red lip" shades. Why does a 12 year old need red lipstick?? I don't even have red lipstick!


----------



## redambition (Sep 3, 2008)

Shimmer, I agree whole-heartedly with your approach to parenting.

It's a pity that there are parents out there who are lazy or indulgent. In those cases I hope the kids have the good sense to stay out of any serious trouble. I hope this girl does too.


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't tell how old she is but I'm thinking around the 13 year old mark. Why can't kids just be kids? It seems like all they want to do is be older and society and products encourage it. What's with Tween wear?? And since when did there become a need for bras for 8 years olds, they don't even have boobs yet!! I think this girl is a product of the society we're in and I feel bad for her, childhood is over so fast and I'm glad I enjoyed mine riding bikes and playing with my friends.


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 3, 2008)

I think someone posted that she looks younger but in reality she is like 15+

Not sure, but it could be...I'm 20 and parents (at my job) thought I was 16 once. I even got 14 when I don't wear makeup....rawr. It's because I'm a shorty. lol.


----------



## TDoll (Sep 3, 2008)

^^I dunno about 15+... I think back to that age and I was already driving, dating.... I sure as hell didn't look that young!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 3, 2008)

Well everyone matures at a different age. She looks about 14 to me. It's hard to tell around that age because they all start at a different age and that can make a huge difference in a child.


----------



## lipshock (Sep 3, 2008)

Um, so did anyone else notice that she did a red lip tutorial request for someone that basically has a lipstick fetish.  I say this because of viewing the videos this user has displayed on their channel....


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 4, 2008)

ahhhh really?
I should stop defending this girl....I'm finding less reasons to defend her :/


----------



## TDoll (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Um, so did anyone else notice that she did a red lip tutorial request for someone that basically has a lipstick fetish.  I say this because of viewing the videos this user has displayed on their channel....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Thats just scary.  After you said that, I went and looked...and I blocked that guy! I don't want any fetish weirdos watching my videos!! lol


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Um, so did anyone else notice that she did a red lip tutorial request for someone that basically has a lipstick fetish. I say this because of viewing the videos this user has displayed on their channel.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Yeahhhhh creepy totally! I just saw that after you mentioned it... this person subsribes to vids with trannys so why is he/she requesting that a young child put on red lipstick!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ewwwwoooo


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Yeahhhhh creepy totally! I just saw that after you mentioned it... this person subsribes to vids with trannys so why is he/she requesting that a young child put on red lipstick!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ewwwwoooo_

 
What does that guy being a perv have to do with transexuals/transvestites/trandgender?


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Um, so did anyone else notice that she did a red lip tutorial request for someone that basically has a lipstick fetish. I say this because of viewing the videos this user has displayed on their channel.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
OMG!! That's terrible, and she's probably completely clueless as to the nature they're probably viewing that video for!? I don't have a problem with a lipstick fetish but combine that with a clearly underage girl and that to me = wrong!! 

I wonder if you can report that video to you tube? Surely her parents don't know she does this


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smexiebinks* 

 
_I think someone posted that she looks younger but in reality she is like 15+

Not sure, but it could be...I'm 20 and parents (at my job) thought I was 16 once. I even got 14 when I don't wear makeup....rawr. It's because I'm a shorty. lol._

 
I get that, 'cos people asked if I was 16 when I was 23. 

And a woman couldn't believe I was over 18 when I was 25.

Plus, I still have to show my ID to get into night clubs to prove I'm over 18. I'm 27!!!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Sep 4, 2008)

YouTube - Red Lips

She isn't the only little girl doing this and this is also a request from DINGLINGER. 19 girls have been asked to do the red lipstick tutorial....


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 4, 2008)

Yaaaaaaaaaark!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jardinaires (Sep 4, 2008)

i think it's very cute that she's doing these tutorials and she is really intelligent. she uses terms that most girls my age don't use, like emphasize.

as for the perv getting her to do that lip tutorial, that is sickening.


----------



## dudeee (Sep 4, 2008)

What I find disturbing is that she is listens to music like Crank That Soulja Boy and calls people unconfident whores. I think she's around 10 or 11, no older than 13, and she's acting like that. Such a shame.


----------



## TDoll (Sep 4, 2008)

I think I'm a little _more_ than disturbed by this child now! This is just all sorts of wrong.  Combining the age/attitude/"whores" comment/kissing into the camera/broadcasting on the internet...  This just proves my point.  A young girl at this age should NOT be posting videos on the internet...why?? Because she obviously is too young to know the dangers...I.E. doing tutorials for people with obvious lipstick fetishes and not being "computer savvy" enough to look into that like we all did as adults.  We saw that easily, so if she was as computer savvy as some here may argue, she would have noticed that.  And she didn't. 
I feel bad that this little girl obviously has no guidance.  That's what angers me the most.  At that age, there would have been no way in hell my mom wouldn't have known what I was doing.  

Take the whole makeup thing out of it...Webcams and unsupervised children just don't mix.  Period.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 4, 2008)

Little girls playing with makeup?Yes.Posting it on the internet?Hell no!


----------



## fafinette21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Where did the "whores" comment come from? I must have missed when she said that, which video was it? 

Just everything about this girl and what she is doing disturbs me. In fact when I was watching her video I actually felt like a creeper doing it. It just weirded me out. 
Is playing with makeup at her age wrong? No. But it's the way she is playing with it that seems wrong to me. It's not "I want to do what Mommy is doing" type of playing. It's "I need makeup to look pretty/sexy and I want to look sexy" (a la "moulin rouge showgirl"). 
Just seems like she is meddling with things that aren't for her age and she has no idea what she is doing (with respect to putting herself all over the internet).

As for her intelligence, I have to disagree with that comment. Most children are more technologically minded than we were at that age so there is nothing special about her there. And she's obviously watched other makeup videos and stolen the lingo without applying any of the advice they give. I'm not saying she's stupid or anything, I just think some people are giving her too much credit for nothing.


----------



## dudeee (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_Where did the "whores" comment come from? I must have missed when she said that, which video was it? _

 
It was in her first video.

Guy: yea ur very ugly tho bitch dont ever talk 2 me again lil 12 year old 
Girl: thats not what every one else says..ill talk to you how ever many times I want....whats up with ur screenname its sooo ghetto? at least u could post vids of urself so evry one can see instead of making fun of people, u unconfident whore


----------



## reverieinbflat (Sep 4, 2008)

I have no problem with her playing with make-up. Just not on camera.

I've seen a bunch of girls on youtube from 8-14 that are doing make-up tutorials. Everytime I see one, I get very sad. 

When I was 12, we first got the internet, and I immediately registering for website, AOL homepage, gURLpages, and the like. Posting information about myself that I'd be terrified to do NOW as an adult. Their is an invincible feeling at that age: "it won't happen to me." And the second I got my paws on a digital camera (I was the first person I knew with one), my pictures went up on the internet. How stupid was I? 

Even IF she is older, she still looks VERY young. She can slip up once and were a school shirt, casually mention the state OR TOWN she lives in, and she'll be found. It's that simple for someone twisted. 

Myspace has the option to report suspected underage usage, but I don't believe YT does. You HAVE to be at least 13 to register for the website. If she is found to be younger than that age, YT can suspend the account... I just wish there was a way to report it. It's dangerous.

I was cyber-stalked by someone that claimed to be a 15 year old boy at when I was 14. He never showed up at my house, but I was always scared he would. I deleted all my website accounts, changed AIM screennames, and only talked to people I knew. I never heard from again after laying low for awhile, but it was still terrifying.


----------



## fafinette21 (Sep 4, 2008)

I already saw her wearing a Red Sox shirt in a video, although anyone can wear any team shirt, but still.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 4, 2008)

Bad parenting enrages me.


----------

